# Minn Kota terrova and copilot remote



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just bought a Terrova with auto pilot at Bass Pro and they had copilot remotes. Ask if it would work with my motor and the guy said yes. I can't get it to work. I think he was wrong and you need the copilot sided plate too. Can anyone confirm this?

Thanks


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

There is a receiving unit that plugs into the Terrova that you need for the co-pilot to work. Shortdrift has a co-pilot unit for sale in the classifieds.


----------

